# where to live in edmonton



## chree (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Guys... my husband got a job in central edmonton .We re hoping to move over in december, Please can you give me some advice as to where would be a really good place to live ,We have an eight year old and a four year old both in school, so we need to be close to i think an "elementary" school" ?. in a good safe area. 
What would be the best web sites to look for rental accomodation?
Both my husband and I have full Irish driving liciences will we have to do a seperate test to drive in canada? Id really ,really appriciate your valued advice!!!
Thanks SO much


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your potential move to Canada! 

I currently live in Edmonton (have lived in Edmonton for the past 15 years or so). There are many good schools in Edmonton and area (too numerous to mention). Edmononton, and the suburbs (which include Sherwood Park, St. Albert) all have two school systems... Public and Catholic. A child is free to attend either school system (you don't have to be Catholic to attend the Catholic school system). Where your kids end up going to school will depend a lot on where you eventually end up moving to, or settling. Edmonton and area has over one million people, so settling on the south side of Edmonton for example, and sending your kids to a north side school obviously impractical. There are also a few brand new schools being built around the city.

As for rent... again there are numerous options for apartment (flat) or house rental living depending on which part of the city you wish to live. You may want to check out some of these web sites to get an idea of rentals in Edmonton and area.

Edmonton Apartments for Rent, Edmonton Houses for Rent at RentEdmonton.com
Rent Spot | Edmonton Apartments For Rent
Edmonton Alberta Apartment and House Rental Classifieds (1 to 25 of 73 listings) | Home Rent
Apartments for rent in Edmonton Area. Condos, lofts, furnished, unfurnished rentals on Kijiji. Free Classifieds.

If you have any further questions, please let me know


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

chree said:


> Both my husband and I have full Irish driving liciences will we have to do a seperate test to drive in canada?


You will be able to drive in Alberta for I believe 90 days on your Irish drivers licenses, then you must have an Alberta license to continue driving (in Canada drivers licenses are managed provincially, not nationally). The Irish drivers license cannot be rolled over directly for an Alberta licence, so you will both have to start the Graduated Driver Licensing (GDL) program, although, I you can apply for an exemption in order to fast track the process.

If you can, bring a confirmation letter, from the licensing authority in Ireland, stating the original date of issue of your licence, in addition to your driver’s licence or driver abstract to help determine your previous driving experience.


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

***The Irish drivers license cannot be rolled over directly for an Alberta licence, so you will both have to start the Graduated Driver Licensing (GDL) program***


Does this also stand for British licenses? We are going to Calgary or would the above apply to us also?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Lianth2009 said:


> ***The Irish drivers license cannot be rolled over directly for an Alberta licence, so you will both have to start the Graduated Driver Licensing (GDL) program***
> 
> 
> Does this also stand for British licenses? We are going to Calgary or would the above apply to us also?


UK license can be rolled over depending on your driving experience (number of licensed years).


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Ok great, both have been driving for over 10 years so would that be classed for us? 

Sorry for taking over this post x


----------



## chree (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks so much RGS ill definately check out those rental websites and I appriciate your offer of further info!!!
Thanks also G-MO great to get sound advice!!


----------

